# Gunmen Fires at Top DEA Agent in St. Thomas



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*The Associated Press*

CHARLOTTE AMALIE, U.S. Virgin Islands -- 
A gunman fired at the top U.S. drug agent in St. Thomas in a supermarket parking lot over the weekend, officials said Tuesday, while disclosing few details about the incident.
The attack on James Doby, the Drug Enforcement Administration resident agent in charge for the island, was under investigation by the DEA and the FBI, officials from both agencies said.
Doby was not injured in the attack and authorities declined to reveal a possible motive. The shooting occurred Saturday night near the Crown Bay Cruise Ship Dock in St. Thomas, said DEA spokesman Waldo Santiago.
St. Thomas is one of the three islands that make up the Caribbean territory of the U.S. Virgin Islands.








Wire Service


----------

